# Paph. haynaldianum 'Portland Rose' AM/AOS



## orchidmaven (Jun 16, 2010)

It's been a while since my last post. So....

Congratulations are due to Sam Tsui for his fine cross of Paph. haynaldianum ('Jeanie' x 'Jackie' AM/AOS). We presented sixteen first bloom seedlings from this grex at regional judging in Silverton, Oregon. Four clones received AM/AOS awards and the group received an Award of Quality. The attached photo is my favorite clone. Named in honor of the late Marie Riopelle. The other photos can be viewed at Hillsview Gardens. Special Plants from the Storefront.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup, outstanding breeding! 
I own a plant of this cross and I love it


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulation Theresa!!! Beautiful!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 17, 2010)

Lovely colors, especially the white of the dorsal.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2010)

Outstanding colour. Fully deserved award. Congratulations.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on the awards. Nice haynaldie!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2010)

That is a NICE haynaldianum! Congrats!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool: WOW! Really nice :clap: 
25% winners! & I bet the non winners are no dogs by any means!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, Congrats!

Is the dorsal really that white? It's stunning.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulation to both the breeder and the grower. I don't know of anyone that can bring paphs. into blooming size as fast of Theresa. Not to mention that it's all done in Cooooooold country.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful! Sam does have some really nice crosses


----------



## orchidmaven (Jun 19, 2010)

Jorch said:


> Beautiful! Sam does have some really nice crosses



After our 3rd Award of Quality with Sam's flasks, I would say so!

Theresa
Hillsview Gardens


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 19, 2010)

Superb flower!


----------



## jewel (Jun 20, 2010)

one of my favorite species! checkout those flying flowers:drool::clap:


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 21, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Congratulation to both the breeder and the grower. I don't know of anyone that can bring paphs. into blooming size as fast of Theresa. Not to mention that it's all done in Cooooooold country.



I wouldn't call it cold country....it's pretty temperate, not hot, not cold.


----------

